# What happened to lsusb?

## Featherfoot

I went to troubleshoot a USB issue I am having and I find that the lsusb command is no longer present. 

What am I doing wrong?

----------

## John R. Graham

Not emerging it, I suspect:

```
~ # equery belongs `which lsusb`

 * Searching for /usr/bin/lsusb ... 

sys-apps/usbutils-008-r1 (/usr/bin/lsusb)
```

- John

----------

## Featherfoot

Hmm. I used to have it.  Wonder what happened.

Thank you.

----------

## dataking

 *Featherfoot wrote:*   

> Hmm. I used to have it.  Wonder what happened.
> 
> Thank you.

 Is it possible that a prior "emerge --depclean" wiped it out?  I've seen depclean want to remove stuff that I want/need, and I'm not quite sure why it's wanting to remove it.  For example, it always seems to want to remove nano on new builds after I've installed vim.  /shrug

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dataking,

vim satisfies virtual/editor as does nano.

Nano is provided in the stage 3 but not in either the @system or @world set.

That makes nano an orphan if you install something else that satisfies virtual/editor, as the something else will be in @world.

----------

## dataking

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dataking,
> 
> vim satisfies virtual/editor as does nano.
> 
> Nano is provided in the stage 3 but not in either the @system or @world set.
> ...

 Thanks makes sense, except I vaguely remember portage complaining about removing a package in @system when depclean goes to actually remove nano.

The point being, I've see depclean do some wonky stuff sometimes (maybe nano wasn't the best example, lol).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dataking,

nano was in the system set at one time, its not now.

I've had --depclean rip out glibc many years ago.  I wasn't best pleased :)

----------

